# Starving myself in fear!



## funshine77 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi

I am 25 weeks.

I had a phone message left asking me to attend an appointment on Wednesday as, following a glucose test, I have GD.

Wednesday seems forever away and I'm scared to eat anything in case I harm the baby.

Any suggestions of what to eat before Wednesday?

Thank you!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi funshine77, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but don't panic! The main items to watch out for are carbohydrates - rice, potatoes, bread, pasta, cakes, pastries etc. These are all things that will raise your blood sugar levels. You can have them, but try to have only small portions and bulk out your meals with other vegetables. It is also best to avoid white flour products, so replace white bread with a seeded or granary bread - Burgen Soya and Linseed is a good choice for many people. Remember that fruit contains sugar, so try to avoid eating too much or drinking fruit juice.

You will learn more at your appointment, but this should give you an idea of what to look out for. A good diet to follow is the GL diet - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction. You might want to look in our recipes section also fr some suitable food ideas 

Don't worry, you won't harm the baby!


----------



## funshine77 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply.

I have ordered the book and will try not to worry before next week!

I'll go shopping later with your suggestions in mind, thanks!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2013)

By the way love the name "Funshine". Good luck with everything !


----------



## Natalie123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi there! I hope things are going ok. Don't panic is the main thing. Swapping white bread for granary and cutting down on cakes, biscuits and other sweet stuff is a good thing to do. Also, avoid sugary drinks like coke and fruit juices. Other than that, your doctor will be able to advise you better at your appointment and will probably recommend a normal, healthy and balanced diet.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

How did your appointment go funshine?


----------



## funshine77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all

Thanks for the advice everyone.


 The appt went well, nurse and midwife excellent, dietician rubbish - I knew more than she did!  Anyway,  all bloods between 4.7-6.7 since, so I think I'm on the right lines.

Another meeting a week on Weds to see how I am managing but so far so good!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2013)

funshine77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> ...



Great to hear, glad that things are going well  Shame about the dietician, they can be hit or miss it seems.


----------

